
Facebook/create-react-app: Create React apps with no build configuration - rbanffy
https://github.com/facebook/create-react-app
======
timdorr
Note: This was recently moved from the facebookincubator org on GitHub:
[https://twitter.com/fbOpenSource/status/955513652261482496](https://twitter.com/fbOpenSource/status/955513652261482496)

------
Haydos585x2
Great tool. Use it all the time and definitely a good way for beginners to get
started with React without worrying about how to set up the surrounding
project.

